# Ritchey Break Away Owners



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

Anybody own a breakaway? 

Got a new job where i'll be traveling - maybe to the same place for a bit of time, but it will not always be the same place. However, the role could always quickly change places.

Thus, I was thinking of getting a Break Away Cross. Curious to know someones experience. Does everything fit in the travel case? How's the durability of the case? What was your experience with airlines, fees, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

Well, Rosey gave the 3/4 field a good beating on his at Sucker Brook. I am sure he will chime in, but his Ritchey looks sweet and he has been bringing it with him on all of his business trips.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

check out my blog for the adventures i taken for work with my ritchey cross break away. as zank said, i've raced 'cross with no problems and even prefer the break away to my normal race bike due to the quick handling geometry (common to most ritchey frames from what i've read).

the only non-cross element is the under-the-top-tube cable routing for the rear break. it didn't bother me when racing though.

the package comes with the following:
- frame
- comp fork (heavy but also durable for travel and with fender mounts)
- pro headset (i opted for a king for travel convenience)
- "hard case" which is normal luggage material but with hard plastic inner reinforcement
- cable splitters
- tube covers for wrapping the frame

my case has now made 6 airline trips (12 flights) and it is showing some wear on the corners due to the hard plastic internal frame and the rough handling by airlines creating extra friction. i've put some duct tape to cut down on the friction and will see if this helps.

i swear it packs differently every time. my frame is a 60 cm so it might be easier with a smaller frame, but expect to spend an hour for packing your first few times. having experienced the ritchey case, there is no way i would consider trying to pack the bike in the even smaller and more rigid cases sold by s and s machine. i use riding clothes and dirty laundry for extra padding and can easily pack my shoes, bottles, frame pump, and multi tool in the ritchey case.

i expect that i'll have to buy a new case after 15 or more trips, but at $200 or less i think that is a small price to pay for the convenience of my own bike wherever i go with no extra fee from the airline. oh, and on that note, as long as i keep the case below 50 pounds i never get charged. the case usually comes in around 45 pounds with everything in. 

feel free to ask me any more questions. my lbs was interested in seeing the ritchey for themselves so they were more than happy to cut me a good deal on the price. an lbs can order it from QBP so there should be no question of availability and i bet you can sweet talk them into a good price since it is a fun and unique product that doesn't take any extra effort from them to order.


----------

